# 72 hour readmission



## drgold (Dec 6, 2010)

Is anyone aware of any regulations or guidelines that state that a patient readmitted within 72 hours of a discharge that the readmission should be coded as a subsequent hospital care or can it be coded as an initial hospital visit. Patient did have surgery during the initial admit and complications.


----------

